# Someone knows the Manfrotto befree?



## xps (Jun 10, 2013)

Does someone own the Manfrotto Befree Tripod? 
1.4 kg heavy and maximal 40cm long packed? 144cm height....

Would be interresting for my Africa trip....


----------



## RGF (Jun 13, 2013)

Got this link in the mail today - you know this already but just in case http://www.manfrotto.us/befree?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=june

Looks interesting. Where are you going in Africa? When photographing from vehicles, seldom needed a tripod, bean bags work great.


----------



## xps (Jun 16, 2013)

RGF said:


> Got this link in the mail today - you know this already but just in case http://www.manfrotto.us/befree?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=june
> 
> Looks interesting. Where are you going in Africa? When photographing from vehicles, seldom needed a tripod, bean bags work great.



Thanks for the advice! 
Going to Tansania, hiking on the Kibo.


----------

